# UPDATE:Almost At The End Of The Line



## papermaker (Aug 23, 2013)

After spending quite a bit of time on the phone with the electronics supplier we came to the conclusion that for some reason Mach 3 quit communicating with the electronics. After uninstalling Mach 3 and re-installing it my mill is back up and running. It seems to be running better than when I first got it going. Now I'm going to close the cover on the electronics box and hopefully never have to open it again.
To everyone that offered advice and support please accept my gracious thank you!


----------



## Ray C (Aug 23, 2013)

To err is human -but to really screw-up, you gotta have a computer!

-Glad it's behind you...


----------



## DMS (Aug 23, 2013)

Huzzah! Congratulations. Now cut something


----------

